# Mailserver - Tipps gesucht

## Jimini

Guten Abend,

um es vorweg zu nehmen: in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-906110.html habe ich bereits geschaut, allerdings ist meine Fragestellung eine etwas andere und ich wollte den Thread nicht hijacken.

Ich handhabe meine Mails seit einigen Jahren wie folgt: als Client kommt auf allen Rechnern Thunderbird zum Einsatz. ~/.thunderbird wird dabei in meinem Netzwerk von einem Fileserver gemountet, so dass ich zuhause auf allen Clients den selben Mailbestand habe. Wenn ich außer Haus Mails (via POP3) abrufe, lasse ich eine Kopie auf dem jeweiligen Mailserver, erst zuhause werden alle Mails endgültig heruntergeladen. 

Leider bin ich nach wie vor auf POP3 angewiesen, da a) die Postfächer bei ein paar Providern einfach zu klein sind und b) ich einfach meine Mails lieber auf meinen Systemen als irgendwo im Internet verteilt liegen habe. Der Nachteil hierbei ist der, dass ich nur zuhause auf alle Mails zugreifen kann.

Daher suche ich jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit, diesen Umstand zu beheben. Am sinnvollsten wäre es sicherlich, die Mails auf einer Kiste zuhause von einem MRA abholen zu lassen und von da aus wiederum via IMAP bereitzustellen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass ich meinen Mailbestand, welcher momentan noch in meinem Thunderbird-Profil liegt, irgendwie in den IMAP-Server "integrieren" kann, das ist für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium. 

Welches Stück Software könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

MfG Jimini

----------

## cryptosteve

Die Frage der Software ist ja immer so eine Sache. Ich mag Courier, andere schwören auf Dovecot (beide können übrigens sowohl IMAP als auch POP3). 

Die Mails vom Thunderbird in den IMAP zu bekommen, dürfte nun gar kein Problem sein. Einfach das IMAP-Konto zusätzlich im Thunderbird einrichten und die Mails darin rüberkopieren. Dauert bei großen Mailbeständen etwas, tut aber nicht weh.

----------

## Jimini

Dann benötige ich also Fetchmail und Dovecot / Courier, korrekt? So wie ich das verstanden habe, holt Fetchmail die Mails vom Server ab und leitet sie dann an Courier bzw. Dovecot weiter, stimmt das so? Jetzt, wo ich mich mal wieder ein bisschen mit der Materie "E-Mail" beschäftige, fällt mir wieder auf, wie verdammt kompliziert das ganze Gedöns ist.

MfG Jimini

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

ich habe ewig nicht mehr mit Selbstabholung rumgemacht. Und das ganze erscheint zunächst etwas kompliziert zu sein, weil sich das ganze Mailverfahren aus vielen Einzelteilen zusammensetzt. Ich habe fetchmail seit 2002 nicht mehr benutzt und weiss jetzt ad hoc gar nicht, ob es Mails nur abholt, oder auch in ein Maildir schreiben kann. Ggf. bräuchtest Du zusätzlich noch maildrop.

Grob gesagt: Du braucht etwas, das Dir Deine Mails einsammelt und abholt, Du brauchst etwas, dass Dir die Mails in ein entsprechendes lokales Postfach verschiebt (ich bevorzuge Maildrop, jede Mail in eine einzelne Datei, alles in Ordnern auf der Festplatte, andere nehmen mbox, alle Mails eines Postfach-Ordners in eine große mbox-Datei) und Du brauchst etwas, das die Mails aus der Maildatei heraus wieder als IMAP anbietet (Courier, Dovecot, Cyrus, oder sowas in der Art).

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

ich kann dir da nur diese kombination empfehlen:

dovecot+postfix+fetchmail

am heikelsten ist dabei sicher die konfiguration von postfix.

ich kann dovecot nur waermstens empfehlen (schon alleine wegen einiger maechtiger funktionen) mit anderen imap-servern habe ich eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht bzw. haben die mir aus diversen gruenden (hab ich vergessen...) nicht gefallen.

allerdings ist bei der installation in der tat ein gewisses frustpotential vorhanden, aber es ist machbar - viel erfolg  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich habe mir aufgrund der aktuellen Diskussion nochmal dovecot angesehen und bin im Nachhinein doch sehr angenehm überrascht. Im Gegensatz zu einem großen Courier-Setup erweist sich dovecot als seeeeehr viel einfacher. Funktioniert fast out of the box, sogar inkl. Zertifikaten. Das Dovecot-Wiki ist da extrem hilfreich.

Ich habe ein 1GB Maildir auf Dovecot konvertieren lassen und die komplette Umstellung hat inkl. aller Services keine 30 Minuten gedauert.

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe mich jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus für Courier entschieden, was bislang sehr problemlos läuft. In der Tat habe ich am längsten an Postfix gesessen, ironischerweise lief Postfix bisher schon und schickte mir Tenshi- und Zabbix-Mails. Nach dem üblichen "1. Config erweitern 2. es nicht hinbekommen 3. Config neu schreiben 4. es irgendwann später gebacken bekommen" läuft die Kombination aus Postfix, Fetchmail, Courier und Thunderbird sehr angenehm - allerdings handelt es sich erstmal auch nur um ein Singleuser-Setup.

Erfreulicherweise verbindet sich Postfix beim Versand auch mit dem passenden SMTP-Server, je nach Absenderadresse. Zwar hat das Übertragen der rund 30.000 Mails ein bisschen gedauert, aber nun ist alles drüben - ist es normal, dass ~/.maildir kaum Platz wegnimmt? ~/.thunderbird war bei mir vorher rund 9G groß, ~/.maildir bringt es auf nichtmal 2G. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Procmail zum Laufen zu bekommen, irgendwie wird noch nicht gefiltert. Fetchmail läuft bei mir als Daemon, als letzte Zeile in /etc/fetchmail ist "mda '/usr/bin/procmail -d %T'" eingetragen. Sowohl /etc/procmailrc als auch ~/.procmailrc scheinen aber nicht berücksichtigt zu werden.

Danke an dieser Stelle schonmal für die Tipps!

MfG Jimini

Edit: aus irgendeinem Grund konnte ich gelöschte Ordner nicht aus .Trash entfernen, diese kamen nach einem Clientneustart immer wieder. Ich bin jetzt zu Dovecot gewechselt und bislang läuft alles sauber.

----------

## Jimini

Das System arbeitet nach wie vor einwandfrei, zusätzlich habe ich jetzt einen "öffentlichen" Mailserver eingerichtet, der von mehreren Benutzern frequentiert werden wird. Dabei habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich gerne auch dort die Möglichkeit anbieten würde, Mails der einzelnen Benutzer von anderen Accounts mit fetchmail abzuholen und dann mit procmail zu filtern. Während dies auf meinem Privatrechner über den Daemon und /etc/fetchmailrc läuft, würde das auf dem "größeren" Mailserver wahrscheinlich nur über einen Cronjob zu machen sein - oder? Mir graut vor den Logeinträgen - ich würde ungern minütlich im Log vermerkt sehen, dass der fetchmail-Cronjob ausgeführt wurde.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Oder mal anders gefragt - welche Möglichkeit gibt es, auf einem von mehreren NutzerInnen genutzten Mailserver eingehende Mails zu filtern? Gibt es Möglichkeiten, dass jeder selber eigene Filterregeln auf dem Mailserver pflegen kann? Oder führt nichts an Procmail vorbei?

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: Sieve!

Auf dem Server laufen jetzt Postfix, Dovecot, Fetchmail (für meine Mails) und Sieve, welches sich via Thunderbird und Roundcube sehr schön verwalten lässt - für mich die optimale Lösung :)

----------

